# Weekly competition 2008-17



## AvGalen (Apr 22, 2008)

*2x2x2*
*1. *D F R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 B' L U F' U2 F L2 U L2 U' F L U' B2 U2 R2 D2 L2
*2. *U B2 D2 B L2 U' R2 F2 D2 B D' L' F' L' U' B2 R2 D F R2 U' B2 U2 L' U2
*3. *U2 L2 F2 L' B' L D' R' F D' L B2 R' B U' F' U F2 U' L2 U' R2 U R2 B2
*4. *B2 U R2 U' B2 U B2 R' B' U B U2 F2 L' B' R' D2 F R B' L2 D2 L' F' U
*5. *B U2 F' L2 F2 U L D' F2 U' R B R2 B L B2 D B' L F' R' B' U L' B2

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 D2 U B2 F' R' B' D2 B' L B2 F2 L2 D L2 R2 D2 U2 L2 R F D U' F L
*2. *B' U L2 R' D2 L R2 F' D' R' D L R B F L R' F2 L R' D B2 F U' R'
*3. *U B F2 R2 D F' U2 F2 L2 R2 D2 U2 B F D2 B F D' L R2 D2 R2 B2 D' B'
*4. *L D' L2 R' B' L2 R' F R2 F2 L2 U' L B' D2 L2 D U' B2 U' L2 R' F' D L2
*5. *L' D U' F D' U2 L B F' D' B' R' D2 L' D' U F2 L2 U L F2 U' L R' F

*4x4x4*
*1. *F D' u2 U r' f D2 u2 U' L' B L' u U2 F U L' f F' D2 L2 R2 D r f' L' u L F2 R2 f2 L2 U B U' L2 R D U' R2
*2. *D F D' u L U L2 u R' D' R2 B2 R' D u U' F' r2 U F2 u2 r' B' f' L F U2 r2 D2 B L' r f' U B2 u' r' B' L R
*3. *F' r' R' F2 u B2 L2 r' D' L2 D' U2 F' D2 u' U' R F' U2 L' r2 U' R u f' F L' D2 f F2 D' B u2 L2 D' B' U2 f L2 r'
*4. *D L2 R f2 L U2 f' r B2 F D' u U2 L' r' R2 B' f2 F R' f F r2 R f2 F2 L2 D' u' r' D U L r' D2 u L' F' D2 f
*5. *f' F R2 u2 U2 F' D U2 F' L R u' L' r' R' D2 u2 U F' u B2 r' R' F u2 F2 D' B2 D r' f u L' D R2 u f F2 D U2

*5x5x5*
*1. *L2 l' r2 R' D' B' f D2 l r f' d u2 b u r d2 B2 d2 F D u L' D2 u U L2 l' r R2 b2 f' F' L' R B2 L2 l' r2 R' D' b2 f2 U2 L D' d' L' l2 D B r2 d2 u2 U' l' b' u2 L r
*2. *U L l B L' r' R' U2 L' l' r' R' B b' f2 F L' R U2 L' r R f F2 u' l f' L' l2 r2 R b2 f2 d' U2 B2 r' d' U2 F D' u l2 b' F d' u U B f F R' B b f F2 D2 u' b2 F
*3. *d u' b f2 D' u R2 u2 B d2 r2 d' f U' L' f' d' u' U b2 F L' R' u U2 R2 F' L' l2 r R2 f' U' B2 L R2 d' L' l2 r' u' B2 b' f F U F' D2 d' b' f l' R D' u2 U F2 D2 d' u2
*4. *d u f' D' R D' d2 B U' B2 b2 f2 F2 D' d2 u2 U' F2 D' r f2 u2 B' b2 r2 d2 b F2 D d u2 U' L2 U2 L' l' B' R' D u b2 F' R B2 b l b2 R2 d L2 b r F' L2 l r R2 F l R'
*5. *B' f2 D' r' D u2 l r R2 D' B b f d' l2 d' b l2 B2 F R f u2 U' b D d2 U2 L' l r2 R' u2 B2 F U' F' l2 D' F' d r' f L' l2 r' U2 L R2 D2 u' F2 l' U2 b' l' r' R2 B F

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 L' F D' R' F R2 F' D L B2 L D' L2 F D' R D L D' F' U' R2 U L'
*2. *U2 R2 U' R' D2 B' D2 L2 B D' R F' L B' D' F D' L2 B2 U2 R F' D2 F' L'
*3. *B D2 L' D2 L' B' L2 B' D R' B2 U' F' D F L2 U2 F L' U R2 U' L' U2 R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F U' B2 F' L' U2 R2 B D F2 L2 B2 F L2 F2 L' R B' F2 L' R F2 L F' U
*2. *B D' R2 D U F2 L2 R' B' L2 D2 U2 B2 F U2 F2 U2 F R B' F' U' B2 F2 D'
*3. *L2 R2 F D L' F U F2 U R2 D' B' D2 U2 B F D2 B D2 B F' L2 B2 F' L'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *u U' r2 D' B U' R f2 D2 L r F' R F2 L u' r' R F D2 u U2 B' F2 u' f' F L r' R B' f2 F' r' B2 F r2 R D B
*2. *L U R2 B2 f' L' U2 L D B f2 F2 D u U' B' F' D' u2 U2 r2 U' r2 R D r B L' r R u r' F' D f' L2 D' L2 r2 F
*3. *B2 f' R D u' U' R' U2 B' r2 f U f r2 R u2 L B2 F2 L2 u2 U B r' f D2 R B L r2 R F u2 U R' B' F2 L U2 R

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' R' f' F d' B F2 l f' F' D2 F2 l f2 d L2 l b' L l r2 R2 d2 L' l' D B b2 f F2 D2 R' D' d2 b U2 f2 D b2 l r2 d U2 L' l2 b' f F R2 f' D2 u L2 B2 b2 l' b' R F2 U2
*2. *R B' f F2 D' u2 B2 D d U2 r' D' u' R2 B F' L R f' l r' R2 d2 b' U' f' L2 U2 L2 l2 r' D2 u2 U l D' d2 r2 d R2 d U l2 D2 l r2 R D' F' D' u2 B2 d U' r' B2 b2 f2 F2 l2
*3. *d L l2 r2 R2 F' u2 b F' D' B b2 d2 r u' U' L2 l2 r' f d B2 L' r' R' U2 B2 f2 F L d' u B D2 d f F R' B2 u2 f' F2 U' r' B' f2 L R D d L l2 r' R2 D' u2 U2 B b D

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 L' R D' B2 F' D' U B L' R F L2 D2 U B' L F2 D B2 F2 R2 D' U' R2
*2. *F D U' B' D U' L' R2 D2 R U' L2 R2 B' L' R' U L2 R2 U' B2 L D' U F
*3. *L2 R2 D2 B2 F U2 R2 D' R' U2 F2 U L B2 F2 L' R' U' R' B' F2 D F L2 R2
*4. *B2 F L2 R' B2 D2 U' F2 L' B F D2 U L2 R D' U' B D2 B2 F2 U L' R' D2
*5. *F2 U L R2 U2 R B' F' D2 U2 R2 B' F' D2 U B' L B R' B2 L F2 D2 L R2
*6. *L R U2 F D2 B L2 D B D2 B' L B F2 D U B2 F' D' L' B' F' U B U2
*7. *D U2 B' F' R' D' U2 L R2 B F2 U B' L R B2 F D L2 R U2 L R2 D' F
*8. *B2 L' B2 F2 D U2 F2 L R2 D B L2 B' L R' D2 U B' L D' U2 R F L F2
*9. *L D2 R' D L R F L' R F L2 R' F2 L2 F' U' F2 D' B F' D U F R F2
*10. *L' R' B F L' R2 B2 L2 R' U B' D' U' F R2 D R' D B2 D' U B2 L2 B D2
*11. *L' R2 D B' L' R2 B2 F D' B2 F2 L B2 D2 B2 L R' B' U' F R' F U B F'
*12. *R D R U2 R2 B' R' D' U R D2 F2 D' U2 R2 D2 B L2 R2 D U2 L D' L2 R
*13. *L D' U2 R2 B' R2 F' L' R2 D2 U' B2 D U B' F' L R B L F L' R2 D' B2
*14. *D L' D2 U' L R2 U' L' U B2 L R2 U' L2 R2 F' D' U' L B2 R D U' F' U
*15. *U2 L' U R' D2 U R2 B F L R D' L2 R' D' B' L2 B2 L' R2 B L2 R2 F U2
*16. *B' D' B U' L2 R2 B L B' U L2 U' B' R' U2 F' R' U' F' R2 U2 L R F' R'
*17. *U2 L2 R B L R2 F2 L' D2 U2 L R2 B F' R' D2 U2 B F2 U2 B' D2 U2 B2 F2
*18. *B F2 L2 R2 D B R' D' U2 B R B D' U' L2 F D L U B' F' U2 B2 F2 R2
*19. *B2 D2 U B F2 D U B U' R' D2 U' F2 D2 B' F' R B' L' R' D U' B2 U2 B'
*20. *D2 U B2 F' U2 B' L R2 U' F2 D U R2 D' U' B2 D' F U2 B' R' F' L' R B'
*21. *F2 L R D' F' L' R U' B' F2 L' R' B L2 R2 D' L2 R2 B F' U B U B D2
*22. *B2 L' R D B L' F2 L2 R' D U2 L B2 R' F' L R B' L R2 B2 F L R' U'
*23. *R B' F' D2 U2 B2 D' U2 R B F2 L2 U B R2 U2 L2 D' U2 F2 D' F U2 B R
*24. *L R' D' U2 B2 F D U2 L2 B' F2 L F' D' L2 F L U' B2 F2 D L' R' D' U'
*25. *B' D F U' B U B' F D U2 F2 D' U2 F' D U' F D' U2 B2 U F D U' R'
and 25 more for Tim and Dennis and everyone else who wants to beat the WR 
*26. *F2 R U B' D2 U2 L' R2 D2 F U2 L2 B F L B2 D2 L2 R2 B' F D L2 D U
*27. *R2 D' U L' F2 D' U2 F D B2 F' D F D L2 R B2 F' D2 B R B2 F' R2 D'
*28. *L B' U' F' R' B2 F' U F' D U2 L' R2 D' L' R2 D' B' F' L' R' D2 U2 L2 R'
*29. *R' B2 F' L' D' U' L D U' R2 B2 F2 D' B' F2 U R2 B2 F' D' L' B2 R' F' U'
*30. *F2 R' D' L' R2 B' R2 D U2 F' R D U2 R D U' B F U' R D2 U' L' R' B
*31. *D2 L R F R' F L2 R B R2 B R2 D' U2 L' D' F2 L2 D U' R D L2 R' U2
*32. *R' D U' L' R' B F2 D' U2 B2 D U' R' F' U2 L R D U B' F D2 B F2 U
*33. *D' U' B2 F R' F2 U2 L2 R' D F L' R' D2 U2 B F2 L' R F2 L2 D' U L R
*34. *L2 R B L2 B2 D' B D2 U' B F' R2 F' L2 F2 D' L R' D2 U' L R2 B2 F L'
*35. *D U R2 B2 F2 D2 U' B' F D B' F2 D' L' B F' D' U' B' F' L2 B' U' B' F
*36. *R2 B2 F' D F D U R2 U' B' F2 U2 R2 B F L' R D2 U2 L B F2 U R' B
*37. *L2 D B' D' L2 D' U' F L' U2 R2 F' L F D' U' F2 R D2 U B2 F' R' D U2
*38. *L R' F' L R U' B2 D L' U' B' F L2 R B F L' R D' L2 R F2 L2 R B'
*39. *L B' L' B F U2 B' F' L' R U F2 L2 R2 B' U2 R2 U' R2 F2 D R D' U2 L2
*40. *L2 F' L' R B2 F2 D F2 L R' D' L' D F' R2 B2 F2 D R U B2 F2 D U' F2
*41. *B2 F D2 U' L' F2 U R' F' L D2 U2 B' F U2 L' R' B2 L' D' U' L B2 F R
*42. *L R D2 U B' F D2 R2 U2 F2 L' F' D2 U F' D2 F2 D' U2 R2 B' D U L2 R'
*43. *F2 L' U' F' U' R' D F' U F D B F' U2 L' R2 D R D2 F' D2 U2 L2 R2 F'
*44. *R2 F D' B D2 L R D' U F2 R' B R2 D F2 L F R' D2 U L2 B2 F2 L2 F
*45. *R2 D' B2 U R' U' L2 B2 R' B' F' L R B' L' D' U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 D U F R2
*46. *U2 B F2 D L U2 L2 B2 F2 L' F U' B' F D U R' D L2 R2 D2 U' R' B' D'
*47. *D L' R2 D2 R U B' L' R2 D U2 L R D U L B' F U' L D B2 F U2 L
*48. *L B2 F' L2 B' U B F' D2 L R2 U' L2 R B' L2 B2 F' D2 F2 R B2 F' L2 F'
*49. *L2 B' L R2 D U' R U F' D2 L2 R' D' L' B' F2 L' R' D2 R2 D2 U2 L2 R F2
*50. *L D L D2 U2 L2 D' U2 L' R' D' F' U2 R' B2 F' D L' R F' R' D L' R2 B

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D' U' F' D U' L2 B' U R2 D' L D2 B F' L R2 D' U' F' L2 R' B' D2 B' R'
*2. *F U B F D2 L' R' B' F L' R2 D' R D U' B2 D U' F' L2 U2 B2 L2 B' L2
*3. *F2 D U B2 F' D' F' D U2 L' F2 U' B2 F2 D L R B2 F' D2 U R' B2 D U'
*4. *U' B' F2 U2 F' U L2 D' U F' D2 B' F2 R' U' F2 D' B2 F U2 R B F2 R D'
*5. *L2 R' F D2 U L R' D L D U' B F U' L R' D' L U2 L B F2 D' B D2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B' F2 D' U' L2 R B F' D2 U B2 U' F U R2 F2 R D' L2 B2 F2 L2 R' U' F2
*2. *F U R B D U F R F L2 R' U L' U2 B2 L2 R2 D2 B' L U' F R' U B'
*3. *D U R U' B R D' U' F' L' B' R F' L2 R2 B2 F2 L2 F' U2 L2 R2 F D2 B'
*4. *L B2 F2 L2 R B' R F' D' U2 R U2 L2 B' R2 F' D U R2 D U B' F D U2
*5. *D2 B2 U' L2 R' U F D2 L' D L2 R2 B D' U' L' B' D F' U' L' D' R2 F' L

*3x3x3 Match the scramble *(perform the scramble on cube 1, turn a solved cube into cube 1)
*1. *F2 D2 R2 B U B' F2 L2 F' D2 U R U' R F D2 U2 R2 U' L' R' D2 R' D F'
*2. *L2 R B' L R2 D2 F2 L' D' L2 R2 U L D2 L2 R' U' F R' D' U B2 D U L2
*3. *L2 R2 D2 B2 D F D U B' L' U B2 F U L2 F L R' D' U L' U B2 L2 U'
*4. *B F2 L' F D B' F U B2 F' R' F R B' U R B F R D2 U L' R D2 L2
*5. *D2 B F L2 R U2 R' U2 F2 U' R U' L2 D2 U2 B' L2 B2 F D U' B' F L2 R

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D2 U' B2 F L' R D2 U2 F' D2 U' F D U2 B2 F R' B' F' L' R' D R B' U' L2 D' B F2 U L' R' B F2 D' U' L' F' L' F2 R F R' B2 F2
(45 moves original)
L' B2 F L' D2 U' L2 U' B D U2 R' B F2 U2 R' U2 (17 moves optimal solution, easier to apply multiple times)

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4 Relay*
*1. *(2x2x2) R D' R D' B2 D2 F L2 D2 B D B' R' F R' F L' B U2 F' U' F' R' F2 R'
*1. *(3x3x3) U2 B' F L R' F2 D L' R2 B' R U R' U2 L2 B2 L D L B2 F U2 L' R' F'
*1. *(4x4x4) U2 f D2 U f D' f' R B F2 r f' L r R' B2 f' L2 R' B2 f2 F2 u2 L' r2 R' D u U2 B' D u2 U B R' D f' D2 U R'

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5 Relay*
*1. *(2x2x2) U2 F2 L2 U2 R U R U' F' U2 L B U' B2 R' B' U' F L D' F' R2 F' L2 B
*1. *(3x3x3) B F2 L2 B2 D U' L D2 U' L' R' B' F L2 U L' D' B' R2 B D' L' R F' D'
*1. *(4x4x4) L2 f' r D' L2 F2 L' R2 U B' F U' f' L D B' F R D' u' U2 B f2 F L2 f' L2 D u2 R U L R2 D2 u2 U2 L r R2 U
*1. *(5x5x5) D' u2 f2 L' R' U B d2 u U2 L' l2 r R' f' R2 F' r2 u f2 F r2 B2 r' B' b' f2 D2 U' L2 R B' R2 u' U2 b r' f u2 L2 l2 r R' D d2 u2 B' b f' U' b F' L2 l2 r u2 f2 d' B l'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock* (*UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*)
*1. *UUdd u=-5,d=5 / dUdU u=5,d=4 / ddUU u=1,d=1 / UdUd u=6,d=-1 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=1 / UUUd
*2. *UUdd u=-5,d=-4 / dUdU u=1,d=1 / ddUU u=-3,d=5 / UdUd u=2,d=0 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-2 / dUUd
*3. *UUdd u=-4,d=-5 / dUdU u=0,d=6 / ddUU u=2,d=0 / UdUd u=-2,d=2 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-2 / UUdU
*4. *UUdd u=6,d=-4 / dUdU u=0,d=2 / ddUU u=-3,d=-2 / UdUd u=1,d=-5 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=4 / dddU
*5. *UUdd u=-5,d=-4 / dUdU u=1,d=5 / ddUU u=5,d=3 / UdUd u=2,d=2 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=4 / UUUd

*MegaMinx* (The scrambles come from the new/future official scrambler. These scrambles were also used at Danish Open 2008 and Madrid Open 2008 so I will not provide the old scrambles anymore. R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations)
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*Pyraminx* (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! It's really easy. The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves)
*1. *r b u R U' L' U B R U B' R' B' L' U R' B U' R L'
*2. *r' u' R U' R' B' L' U R U' B' R' U L' R L B' L R B'
*3. *l r b' u' U' B' L' U L B' U R U' L B U' L U' R U'
*4. *l b' R U' R' L' B L U L R' U' R' L' R' L' B L' B' L'
*5. *l' r b' B' R L' U L' R' L B U R' U' B R U R' U' L

*Square-1*
*1. *0,5 / 6,-5 / 6,0 / -3,0 / 3,2 / 4,0 / 3,4 / 1,0 / -3,0 / 0,2 / -4,4 / 2,0 / 0,2 / 0,4 / 6,0 / -4,0 / 4,0 / 2,0 /
*2. *0,-1 / 6,3 / 4,1 / 0,3 / 0,5 / 6,0 / 3,3 / 0,3 / 6,3 / 0,5 / 3,1 / -2,0 / 1,0 / 2,3 / 3,2 / 0,3 / 3,0
*3. *0,-1 / -5,-3 / 3,3 / 4,5 / -4,2 / 4,2 / 0,2 / -4,0 / 0,2 / 0,3 / 0,4 / 2,1 / 4,1 / 0,2 / 2,3 / -4,0 /
*4. *0,2 / 4,6 / -3,3 / -3,3 / 3,2 / 4,4 / 0,3 / 0,2 / -3,0 / 0,3 / 1,0 / -1,0 / 0,3 / 0,2 / 0,4 / 6,3 / 3,0 /
*5. *-2,0 / -4,6 / 6,3 / 5,4 / -2,3 / -5,2 / 2,0 / 3,4 / 6,0 / 3,4 / 6,2 / 0,1 / 6,0 / 0,2 / 0,4 / 2,0 /


Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. The only exception for this is the experimental scrambling method for MegaMinx. For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious. Here are some other things that people often don't know:

For big-cubes a small letter in the scramble means double layer turn, not slice turn
For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 25 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can only use one hand during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit
For Match the scramble you can use a glas (or other construction) so you can easily look at all sides of the cube
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes in this thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends tuesday/wednesday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line.

Final note: I know about the new WCA rules and I will make changes according to the new rules and notation. But as all of you might have noticed I spent all my time working (and at real competitions). Hopefully this will all change after next weekend.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 22, 2008)

*Fewest Moves Analysis*

Reserved for Fewest Moves Analysis


----------



## Dene (Apr 22, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> and 25 more for Tim and Dennis and everyone else who wants to beat the WR



Yay!! I'm in there!! Woo!!

*3x3x3:* 20.38 22.27 21.31 17.59 12.84 => 19.76
WOW!!! Second fastest solve ever, amazing!!! You can't even tell that I didn't warm up 

*3x3x3_OH:* 43.59 31.69 41.05 37.61 38.71 => 39.12
Ugh....

*3x3x3_feet:* 2:32.08 2:10.43 1:40.15 1:22.15 2:49.52 => 2:01.55
Cold feet..... Fourth solve was Sune+PLL skip  . Last I screwed up a V perm (I don't think I've ever done it with feet before...)

*4x4x4:* 2:14.02 1:50.46 2:10.75 2:04.94 2:13.68 => 2:09.79

*5x5x5:* 4:04.84 3:26.58 3:28.91 3:22.16 3:15.56 => 3:25.88


----------



## philkt731 (Apr 22, 2008)

2: 4.21 5.08 3.66 4.13 4.22 = 4.19 great, I'm gonna wrok a lot harder now to get the NAR

3: 15.36 14.69 17.25 15.03 13.94 = 15.03 nice

4: 1:08.80 OP 1:09.21 OP 1:01.83 1:12.63 OP 1:12.22 OP = 1:10.08 wow I hat parities

5: 2:09.28 2:07.09 2:13.88 2:09.53 2:03.21 = 2:08.63 nice

2BLD: 26.52 22.28 DNF (30.xx) = 22.28

3BLD: 1:48.28 1:55.46 DNF (2:12.xx) = 1:48.28 yes!

3OH: 26.22 32.63 34.06 35.53 25.52 = 30.94 good two solves there

3Match: 1:12.53 1:10.27 1:33.33 1:29.43 1:33.02 = 1:24.9 not great

FMC

234Relay: 1:16.52 WOW
2: 0:04
4: 0:57
3: 0:15

2345Relay: 3:38.86 good
2: 0:04
5: 2:11
4: 1:09 P
3: 0:14


----------



## alexc (Apr 23, 2008)

Meeeeeeeeeee!!! 

3x3: (18.15) 20.97 21.25 18.77 (21.72) = 20.33
I don't care about 3x3 anymore...

4x4: 1:47.40 1:56.18 (1:40.28) (2:10.97) 1:54.69 = 1:52.76
Nice, parities were few for a change.

3x3oh: (27.72) 38.63 34.02 37.44 (47.11) = 36.70
Decent.

multibld: 3/6 in 29 minutes = 0 points
It should have been 5/6 because one cube had a REALLY stupid execution mistake and on another I saw but forgot to memo two flipped edges.  One thing I am satisfied with, though, is the time. Memo was 18 minutes, solving 11 minutes. Under 5 minutes a cube!

3x3bld: DNF(2:00) 1:56.78 1:43.21 = 1:43.21
Okay, not great...

2-4relay: 2:03.99
Wow!!! I used my Rubik's 4x4 for the 2x2 (I'm still waiting for my new one.) and my new ES 4x4! More than 30 seconds better than last time!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 23, 2008)

2x2x2: 6.91 6.31 6.75 7.16 6.06 = 6.56 
3x3x3: 19.69 21.88 15.91 21.06 18.89 = 19.88 
4x4x4: 1:23.94 1:27.89 1:41.66 1:10.50 1:31.45 = 1:27.76 
5x5x5: 1:56.14 1:56.70 1:45.11 2:01.84 1:52.25 = 1:55.03 :confused:


----------



## ccchips296 (Apr 23, 2008)

3x3: 15.05, 15.44, (12.53), (16.61), 13.02 = 14.50
yay  i havent been in form lately so a nice sub 15 average is good 

3x3 OH: 29.88, 31.17, (28.20), (34.36), 29.92 = 30.32
YESSSS. new average pb. so close to sub 30 ... the 28 was a OLL skip with edge control

3x3 BLD: 2:44.70, 3:19.69, DNF (3:45.89) = 2:44.70
well, the 2:44.70 was good. the DNF i slipped during one of the edge cycles and mustve accidentally done a couple extra moves. half of the pieces were off by the end. Oh well...

4x4: 1:20.83, (1:29.55), 1:25.61, (1:20.38), 1:23.25 = 1:23.23
yay, quite good for me


----------



## Jacco (Apr 23, 2008)

2x2: 10.05, 7.97, 7.88, 8.56, 10.25 = *8.83*
Average
3x3: (28.66), (21.97), 24.36, 22.46, 28.19 = *25.00*
Also average, last solve popped.
3x3 OH: (54.88), 55.22, 1:12.02, (DNF), 59.69 = *1:02.31*
Average
Clock: 23.93, 16.00, (15.03), (24.36), 17.83 = *19.25*
Not bad.


----------



## Erik (Apr 23, 2008)

2: (3.56), 4.27, 6.06, 5.05, (7.31)=>5.13 trying layer+CLL now, but I don't know half of the cases yet 
3: 12.50, 13.00, (9.86), (13.38), 11.45=>12.32 bad... 9 was good (V-perm), 11 was on green cross


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Apr 23, 2008)

3x3x3: 14.50, (19.36), 15.69, 15.78, (12.71) = 15.32 avg)> YUCK! 
2x2x2: (10.57), 9.84, (8.09), 8.47, 9.45 = 9.25 avg)> HAHAHAHAH my eastsheen 2x2 broke (For GOOD) so i had to use the crappiest, ****tiest, 2x2 ever..... Rubiks mini cube and unlubed lmao. I dropped the cube on the last solve hehe.

Square-1: 54.98 avg EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW.


----------



## dudemanpp (Apr 24, 2008)

3x3: (26.52), 18.39, 18.39, 20.67, (17.76) AVG: 19.15
4x4: (1:42.01), 1:30.15, 1:35.16, 1:27.09, 1:22.89 AVG: 1:30.80
5x5: 2:57.61, 2:54.74, (3:16.02), (2:57.58), 3:01.02 AVG: 2:57.79
3x3 OH: 41.17, (52.42), (36.07), 45.59, 37.25 AVG: 41.34


----------



## coopersacatfilms (Apr 24, 2008)

2x2x2 
1) 9.03
2) 8.45
3) (7.13)
4) (10.01)
5) 8.72 
Average: 8.67
Quote: One of my best averages my 3x3x3 times suffered because of my exsessive practice of the 2x2x2 but oh well I just need to practice more
3x3x3:

1) 18.10
2) 18.47
3) 20.13
4) 17.80
5) (21.96)
Average: 19.29 
Quote: Not my best but still sub-20 I am kind of off because I have been practicing my 2x2x2. 


Coopersacatfilms 


=]


----------



## Pedro (Apr 24, 2008)

*5x5x5* = 2:50.93
(DNF), (2:38.13), 2:46.28, 2:58.03, 2:48.47
Made a mistake on the last 2 tredges on first solve 

*Pyraminx* = 13.64
13.13, (11.63), (15.20), 14.55, 13.23
Just got my cubesmith stickers, and they look great  Did a 11:07 avg of 12 right before this, so...

*3x3x3 Multi bld* = DNF (2/6), 22:36 minutes
all wrong cubes were off by just a few pieces...corners to orient on 2 of them, other had 2 flipped edges and a B (or B') turn away
and last one had 3 edges out of place, which I forgot to cycle ¬¬

I'm kinda surprised and happy with this one...in one way is the worst attempt I've had, since I got just 2 correct...but if you look at % of pieces solved, this one was probably the best attempt...the unsolved pieces were just at wrong cubes  if they were all on the same cube, I'd have a 5/6
oh, and the time was also a surprise...22:36?! that's faster than my 5 cubes success 

I'll keep working on it

*5x5x5 BLD* = 
DNF (31:03), 
First try at this...


----------



## MistArts (Apr 24, 2008)

3x3

4x4

3BLD

FMC - (DNF) B R F2 D' B' D' F' R' F U' R U R' U' F' U2 F2 R F'
2x2x3:B R F2 D' B' D' F' R' F
1x2x2 on U: U' R U R' U' F' U2 F2
Orient 1x2x2 on R edges: R F'
Comment: I haven't done this in a while...


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 24, 2008)

Don't feel like doing all the events today. I'll just do my 3 favorites.

3x3x3:
00:33.53	x
00:45.55	x
00:58.06 x
00:38.79 
00:40.38

Avg - 43.26. The 45 and 58 were both pops.

Clock: 37.79, 34.92, 33.19, 28.90, 45.31.
Avg - 36.02. My second day of having the clock.


Pyraminx!:
7.49, 10.64, 12.84, 9.77, 16.40
Avg - 11.43

Meh


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Apr 24, 2008)

3x3:
5: 00:40.57
4: 00:42.51 
3: 00:33.70 
2: 00:35.93 
1: 00:36.89 
grrr... on #5 I missed the space bar 4 times....
avg. 37.92


----------



## 36duong (Apr 25, 2008)

3x3x3
27.14, 25.61, (29.28), 29.12, (24.70) = 27.32

Magic
(1.38), (1.53), 1.43, 1.41, 1.42 = 1.42


----------



## niKo (Apr 25, 2008)

*3x3x3*: (30.13) - 25.91 - 28.38 - 25.13 - (23.06) == *26.47*

Better than last week. : ) 

-niKo


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 26, 2008)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
3x3x3: (12.86) 14.51 13.37 16.08 (18.08) = *14.65*
2x2x2_bld: DNF *20.75* 32.14
3x3x3_bld: 2:13.96 *1:41.08* 2:16.22
4x4x4_bld: *8:45.45* DNF DNF
5x5x5_bld: DNF 17:46.22 *16:46.63*

I'm actually pretty happy with my performance this week. Work has been sucking all of my free time the past two week, and I haven't had much time to practice. I need to start training more for D.C. Open. I hope to do better than this in D.C.

Chris


----------



## dbeyer (Apr 26, 2008)

3x3: (23.34), (16.93), 22.57, 18.37, 22.91 => 21.28
Eww


----------



## Karthik (Apr 27, 2008)

*Karthik Puthraya
2x2x2: *6.82, 7.47, 7.38, 5.86, 6.50, 6.80 = *6.90*
Comment: Ortega rocks!


----------



## Arget (Apr 27, 2008)

Been meaning to submit my results, had them for like 4 days.
Great averages this week

2x2:
11.76,9.37,(8.35),(12.97),10.85= 10.66 Average

3x3:
(27.15),(23.04),23.39,26.74,23.52=24.55 Average


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 27, 2008)

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 10.00, 10.25, 13.75, 10.43, 8.47 = *10.23*
*3x3x3:* 34.30, 41.78, 25.66, 33.61, 40.11 = *36.01*
Comment: Awful!
*4x4x4:* 1:49.01 (O), 1:50.40 (O), 2:08.48 (OP), 2:06.78 (OP), 2:14.81 (O) = *2:01.89*
Comment: Not bad with all that parity.
*5x5x5:* 2:59.04, 3:15.93, 3:14.51, 3:04.78, 3:28.04 = *3:11.74*
*2x2x2 BLD:* 52.05, 39.72 (+2), 51.91 = *39.72*
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF (3:17.72), 3:38.08, 2:29.91 = *2:29.91*
Comment: My fastest ever M2 solve.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 12:22.62 (7:30 mem), 11:57.10 (6:00 mem), DNF (10:04.64, 5:35 mem) = *11:57.10*
Comment: Third one was off by just 2 centers, because I did one commutator in the wrong direction. Ugh - that would have been a nice time, too!
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF (27:40.09, 15:33 mem), 22:52.87 (12:15 mem), 32:33.13 (17:58 mem) = *22:52.87*
Comment: My second fastest time ever. That was also my first attempt at M2 for the centrals, which works really nice and speeds up execution. The first one was off by 2 X centers and 2 + centers. The third one was a memorization disaster – I mismemorized both the centrals and the wings, and was off by one, so I had all new letter pair images that I had to replace the old ones with. Sometimes I’ll just stick a single piece in to prevent having all new images, but this time I went with rememorizing. I was amazed that I got it right after all that!
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *6/8 1:12:33.65* (46.52) = *4 points*
Comment: Fifth cube was off by an edge 3 cycle, sixth was 2 flipped edges (I just missed that it was there when memorizing). On the fifth cube and the second cube, I memorized J as K in my edges, but I caught the problem on the second cube by remembering visually where it was supposed to go. Obviously I need to pay more attention to J and K so I won’t make that mistake again. I really messed up memorization on the first and second cubes, but caught the mistakes on the second run through. I was really happy with the time considering all the problems I had; I think 8 cubes in an hour is really possible for me. This was a nice attempt because I learned a lot from it.
*3x3x3 OH:* 50.69, 45.96 (PLL skip), 51.34, 1:06.16, 1:18.21 = *56.06*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:18.53 (PLL skip), DNF, 5:23.04, 3:24.80, 2:59.05 = *3:55.63*
Comment: The second one was a POP. Well, several POPs. I decided to try my OH cube (which is really easy to turn, and really easy to POP) to see how it would go, and the first solve was great! But unfortunately, it popped on the second one. I actually fixed it with my feet (this cube is REALLY loose, or I never could have done it!), got to the OLL, discovered I needed to rotate a corner, took it apart with my feet, and fixed it again, and was doing the final PLL at about 8:30 when it popped again! I tried to fix it again, but my leg muscles were just too shot by that time to be able to do it again quickly. I probably could have had it in 11-12 minutes. I stopped using that cube after that. 
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 5:14.71, 3:12.31, 3:35.02, 3:12.84, 2:34.86 = *3:20.06*
Comment: I think this is a good exercise for fewest moves. I also think that my times here show part of why I’m not very good at fewest moves.
*2-4 Relay:* 3:07.55 (O)
Comment: I cheated – I actually looked at the cubes while I solved them this time. 
*2-5 Relay:* 6:00.88 (OP)
Comment: I’m really happy with this time considering the 4x4x4 was over 2 minutes. The other 3 cubes went REALLY fast.
*Magic:* 3.18, 3.81, 3.63, 2.77, 2.56 = *3.19*
*Master Magic:* 5.55, 5.31, 4.86, 4.93, 4.31 = *5.03*
*Clock:* Still don’t have one.
*MegaMinx:* 3:06.41, 3:05.41, 3:22.72, 3:01.16, 2:59.65 = *3:04.33*
Comment: Nice! I think this is my first sub-3.
*Pyraminx:* 26.84, 24.41, 32.80, 29.16, 13.80 = *26.80*
*Square-1:* 1:24.03, 1:33.36 (+2), 2:09.93 (P), 1:34.61, 1:57.30 (P) = *1:41.76*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *33 moves*
2x2x2: B’ D’ F R2 L’ U B’
2x cross: R U R U’ R U R’
F2L minus 1 corner: L’ U L
pseudo OLL: F R B’ R B R2 F’
F2L algorithm happens to solve cube!: U B2 U B2 U B2 U2 B2 U’
So lucky! I was trying out the OLL above, thought I messed up executing it, and started to just do a Fridrich solve on what was left so I could rescramble and try again, and putting in the last pair of the F2L solved it! Fortunately, I was able to go back and do it again. I quit looking at 52 minutes after finding this – I figured I couldn’t do better. (Prior to finding this lucky solve, the best I had was 2 different 44 move solutions.) I’ll take credit for the lucky solve – after all these attempts, I’m due for a lucky one!


----------



## pete (Apr 27, 2008)

*pete* :

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves* : *32 moves*

really straight forward, nothing special, very simple :

2x2x2 : F R' D2 R D2 B' L' (7)
3x2x2 : D' R' D U2 R' B' (13)
3rd C/E pair + solve all edges : U R' U2. R2 U2 (18)
Commutator to solve 2 corners : D' L D R2 D' L' D R2 (26)
Niklas to finish the rest : L U' R' U L' U' R U (34)

I then went back (where the dot is) to see if making the commutator earlier 
would save some moves and I got lucky with 1 move saved and also 1 cancellation. 

.B' D B U2 B' D' B (commutator)
U2 R2 (finish F2L)
R U' L' U R' U' L U' (Niklas)

R2 + R cancels to R'

final solution is :
*F R' D2 R D2 B' L' D' R' D U2 R' B' U R' U2 B' D B U2 B' D' B U2 R' U' L' U R' U' L U'*


----------



## rafal (Apr 27, 2008)

*Relay 2-5 BLD*: 29:05 (14:20 memo)

Sub-30. I did it! And who said that making up words on the spot was a bad memorization system? 

Mike, it's your turn to do sub-60


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 27, 2008)

rafal said:


> *Relay 2-5 BLD*: 29:05 (14:20 memo)
> 
> Sub-30. I did it! And who said that making up words on the spot was a bad memorization system?
> 
> Mike, it's your turn to do sub-60



Wow - second try? Very impressive.

Okay, I guess it's back to BLD relays next week.


----------



## Dene (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow, Mike, popping with feet, now that's impressive!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 28, 2008)

Dene said:


> Wow, Mike, popping with feet, now that's impressive!!



Have you ever tried fixing a pop with your feet? Now that's a challenge - trying to get the last edge piece between your two big toes at just the right angle so you can shove it in. My third solve was so bad because my muscles were completely shot after the attempts to fix the pop.


----------



## amateurguy (Apr 28, 2008)

*3x3x3* - 22.73, 31.32, 22.45, 26.68, 31.82 => *26.91*
Messed up the OLL on an otherwise good second solve (could've been sub-25 Grr...). At least I know my F2L lookahead (except for the last solve ) has improved. 

*3x3x3 BLD* - DNF, DNF, DNF => *DNF*
I thought the last one was going to be a winner (at least for me ). Ah well, it's not a good BLD day for me.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 28, 2008)

rafal said:


> *Relay 2-5 BLD*: 29:05 (14:20 memo)
> 
> Sub-30. I did it! And who said that making up words on the spot was a bad memorization system?
> 
> Mike, it's your turn to do sub-60



One more comment - so have you never tried a prememorized word list? And you're that fast!?!?!? I'm amazed - I bet Chris would be REALLY amazed. As much as it sped both me and Chris up, I can't help wondering if it wouldn't be worth it for you to try. You might blow Chris out of the water with big cubes BLD with a prememorized word list.

I'm gonna try really hard for sub-60 this week. A really fast (for me) 5x5x5 should do it.


----------



## rafal (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks Mike! That’s right, I never tried to make such list. I was to lazy, I guess. But now, when I think about it, I’m not sure if it would speed up my memorization. Thing is, my memo is a little bit freestyle – I don’t necessarily make up words using only 2 letters. It can be 3, 4 or even 5 letters. Besides, if some pieces are nicely arranged, I usually memorize them visually. And, as for that list, it seems to be easier to create a story when you can “choose” a word, rather than incorporate a prepared one, even if it takes a while longer. But, like I said, I never tried to make this list, so I can be wrong. 

I think I should work on my execution, though. I still use only two algorithms for both centers and wings. This means, sometimes I have to perform even five setup moves!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 28, 2008)

rafal said:


> Thanks Mike! That’s right, I never tried to make such list. I was to lazy, I guess. But now, when I think about it, I’m not sure if it would speed up my memorization. Thing is, my memo is a little bit freestyle – I don’t necessarily make up words using only 2 letters. It can be 3, 4 or even 5 letters. Besides, if some pieces are nicely arranged, I usually memorize them visually. And, as for that list, it seems to be easier to create a story when you can “choose” a word, rather than incorporate a prepared one, even if it takes a while longer. But, like I said, I never tried to make this list, so I can be wrong.
> 
> I think I should work on my execution, though. I still use only two algorithms for both centers and wings. This means, sometimes I have to perform even five setup moves!



Unbelievable! I started with a freestyle method like yours, but gave it up fairly early. (Although I never included visual as part of the memory - that's a really interesting idea!) I understand what you're saying about the story being easier to fit if you choose the words on the fly - that's why it took a while for me to get around to making a list. But I found that the prepared image pair list really was much faster, for me, despite the disadvantages. I started with just a linear story, but when I went to Roman Rooms, the advantage of being able to fit the words to the story definitely decreased, so that's part of what made me switch.

It's fascinating that you have such a very different style (both memorization and execution) and yet have almost exactly the same typical times as Chris Hardwick.


----------



## Pedro (Apr 29, 2008)

5x5x5 bld...DNF 

my first try at this...31:03 was the time, first scramble

and...just 10 pieces wrong!!  whoa! I'm kinda happy!

I memorised and solved in this order: x-centers, wings, +-centers, midges, corners

got all edges and corners correct. 4 + centers were off, 6 x-centers

I used M2 for the midges...and...got parity :O and I didn't know how to solve it! lol
how do you guys do it? I had corner parity too (of course), so I just made UL and UR wrong (the midges), set the corners up for a T perm, did the T and had the UL and UR wings swapped...

thanks God I did the 4x4 PLL parity alg on the 5x5 earlier today, so I knew how it works (or maybe not )

I used it to fix the wings and (hopefully) the centers...but I'm not sure if it worked correctly

anyway, I'm pleased with this attempt, as was my first attempt and I got that close 

need to work more on +centers commutators and learn how to fix parity properly 

memo was about 14:20, so my execution was slooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow

EDIT
oh, btw, I have the video and pics of the cube at the end, if anyone wants to see


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice first try, Pedro! About half the time of my first 5x5x5 BLD attempt!

That's exactly how I handle parity - just like you did it. I do the T-perm, then do the 4x4x4 PLL parity algorithm. That winds up with the two central edges (midges) swapped and the corners swapped as needed. I actually just do that first, then do 2 2-cycles with the central edges when I'm done, unless it was easier to set up one or both of the bad central edges in the T-perm. If you can set up just one there, that works well, because that leaves you with a 3-cycle at the end. One note, though - this does move around the centers on a given face, so it only works if you've already solved all the centers. That's why I do all the central edges and parity fix at the end. If all the centers are already solved, they'll still be solved, but it's not supercube-friendly.

I still suspect there's a better algorithm out there that would do all this at once, but I don't know of anyone who's found one.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 29, 2008)

There's an algorithm that I use in 5x5 speed that's equivalent to the PLL parity on 4x4. It doesn't mess up any centers, other than rotating the top face 180 degrees. You have to put the 2 edges in the FL and FR spots and do:

(Uu)2 (Rr)2 F2 u2 F2 (Rr)2 (Uu)2

It works perfectly for this situation and now I know what I'm going to do!


----------



## Pedro (Apr 29, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Nice first try, Pedro! About half the time of my first 5x5x5 BLD attempt!
> 
> That's exactly how I handle parity - just like you did it. I do the T-perm, then do the 4x4x4 PLL parity algorithm. That winds up with the two central edges (midges) swapped and the corners swapped as needed. I actually just do that first, then do 2 2-cycles with the central edges when I'm done, unless it was easier to set up one or both of the bad central edges in the T-perm. If you can set up just one there, that works well, because that leaves you with a 3-cycle at the end. One note, though - this does move around the centers on a given face, so it only works if you've already solved all the centers. That's why I do all the central edges and parity fix at the end. If all the centers are already solved, they'll still be solved, but it's not supercube-friendly.
> 
> I still suspect there's a better algorithm out there that would do all this at once, but I don't know of anyone who's found one.





masterofthebass said:


> There's an algorithm that I use in 5x5 speed that's equivalent to the PLL parity on 4x4. It doesn't mess up any centers, other than rotating the top face 180 degrees. You have to put the 2 edges in the FL and FR spots and do:
> 
> (Uu)2 (Rr)2 F2 u2 F2 (Rr)2 (Uu)2
> 
> It works perfectly for this situation and now I know what I'm going to do!



the 4x4 one also swaps 2 +centers...I thought it swaped x-centers, so I fixed the wrong ones after  but that wasn't my only mistake, so...

oh, and Dan, I use that alg for 5x5 "speed" too...but didn't think about using it, as I didn't know it swaps only the wings
thanks 

and with mirroring, it becomes (Rr)2 (Ff)2 U2 r2 U2 (Ff)2 (Rr)2


----------



## Henrik (Apr 29, 2008)

*4x4 BLD:* #1 DNF (15:13 memo (8 min (I think)))
I did the very last corner wrong so two twisted, else everything was correct I had just memorized that single corner wrong. I had to rememo half the edges when I came back to one I knew I had been at. So memo could have been so much faster, and the time too.

*3x3BLD:* 1:58.37 (memo:58 sec)
#1 slow solving or it could have been faster 
I use a new order on how to memo, now i memo the corners first with letters (name, action, name, thing) and then visual edges. Before I did the edges first then corners and then had to check the edges again, this new way saves me some seconds.


----------



## FU (Apr 30, 2008)

*2x2x2:*

1. (8.69)
2. 8.20
3. (7.77)
4. 8.06
5. 8.62

Average = 8.29

Normal but very consistent 


*3x3x3:*

1. 16.05
2. (14.78)
3. 16.22
4. (18.48)
5. 15.92

Average = 16.06

Normal.


*3x3x3_OH:*

1. (29.00)
2. (36.95)
3. 35.41
4. 31.25
5. 30.06

Average = 32.24

Slow crosses on 2nd and 3rd solves.


*3x3x3_BLD:*

1. DNF
2. DNF
3. DNS

First one was totally off, forgot the whole of EP and gave up for the second. Didn't bother trying the third.


----------



## Dene (May 1, 2008)

Oh bugger I still need to do my foot time for this week, i'll do it soon!


----------



## popstar_dave (May 1, 2008)

2x2x2
(15.80), 27.21, 17.92, (80.11), 22.47
Ave: 22.53s

3x3x3
42.06, 45.05, (35.54), 40.13, (47.29)
Ave: 42.41s


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 1, 2008)

Dene said:


> Oh bugger I still need to do my foot time for this week, i'll do it soon!



I think you have plenty of time until the next weekly competition is up.


----------



## alexc (May 1, 2008)

ExoCorsair said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Oh bugger I still need to do my foot time for this week, i'll do it soon!
> ...



What's the deal, why isn't it up yet!? I look forward to the weekly comp...


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 1, 2008)

alexc said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



I would imagine Arnaud is just swamped - he's obviously been busy lately. I hope he manages to find the time soon - it's hard to do all the events in 5 days; it will be even harder if I have to do them in 4!

And Arnaud, I hope you can start participating again soon - it's less fun when you're not competing!


----------



## Dene (May 1, 2008)

Well I got it done, with frozen feet. Br-r-r-r-r-r


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 2, 2008)

Dene said:


> *3x3x3_feet:* 2:32.08 2:10.43 1:40.15 1:22.15 2:49.52 => 2:01.55
> Cold feet..... Fourth solve was Sune+PLL skip  . Last I screwed up a V perm (I don't think I've ever done it with feet before...)



Really nice - Sune is almost as nice as an OLL skip when it's with feet! It's almost as nice as an A perm.


----------



## Dene (May 2, 2008)

It is good. Twice I also got F R U R' U' F'


----------



## guusrs (May 3, 2008)

FMC: B R B2 U' L2 U F2 R U B2 U' R2 U'R F'U B U' F R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U2 D2 (32)

explanation: 
pseudo 2x2x3: B R B2 U' L2 U F2 (7)
F2L + edges: R U B2 U' R2 U' R F' U B U' F (19)
corners R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R (30)
correctionL U2 D2 (32)

This was a hard scramble for me, I also tried the inverse scramble for 30 minutes but found nothing good.

Sorry for the late entry guys, only seconds before the results where published.....

Gus


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 18, 2008)

Catching up with posting my results:

*2x2x2*: = 6.72 11.96 8.66 9.78 7.50 = *8.65*
*3x3x3*: = 27.63 30.78 24.02 32.31 23.15 = *27.48*
*4x4x4*: = 1:26.33 (P) 1:47.71 (O) 1:44.50 (P) 1:27.84 1:20.90 (P) = *1:32.89*
*5x5x5*: = 2:24.06 2:56.63 2:55.00 2:31.11 2:45.25 = *2:43.79*
*2x2x2_bf*: = 1:05.71 DNF 2:01.27 = *1:05.71*
*3x3x3_bf*: = DNF DNF DNF = *DNF*
*3x3x3_oh*: = 46.61 38.80 32.68 49.56 43.00 = *42.80*
*3x3x3_match*: = DNF 4:52.77 DNF 1:41.59 1:47.83 = *DNF*
*234-Relay*: *2:18.93* (OP)
*2345-Relay*: *4:56.53* (O)
*Magic*: = 1.91 2.97 1.56 30.22 3.34 = *2.74*
*Master Magic*: = 6.38 6.02 6.36 5.43 5.00 = *5.94
Clock*: = 21.69 31.61 21.68 18.77 35.41 = *24.99*
*MegaMinx*: = 3:10.81 3:35.15 3:24.28 3:36.58 3:15.28 = *3:24.90*
*PyraMinx*: = 11.46 DNF 14.65 11.69 11.06 = *12.60*
*Square-1*: = 1:07.47 (P) 1:14.33 1:07.08 1:13.91 (P) 1:32.94 (P) = *1:11.90*


----------

